# Log Splitters



## jammar9082 (Apr 3, 2001)

Does anyone have suggestions on Log Splitters? 

I burn oak wood as primary heat and now need a log splitter. I have looked at various retail stores and on the internet and have basically found hydralic splitters under different brand names. There is another splitter that is all mechanical using a small gas engine and two heavy fly-wheels with a rack and pinion drive. 

This splitter would be used only for my personal use.


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2001)

A friend of mine has a "super split",the flywheel and rack job.It has a wicked fast cycle time and will split just about any thing they throw at it.It's more than one man can keep up with but for safety they only use one set of hands at a time.


----------



## Deere John (Apr 3, 2001)

I have heard of those mechanical splitters - apparently they really produce but there is a slightly higher danger factor. The report I read on them was a study of a fuelwood producer and, if I remember right, they used at least two men to keep it fed. Maybe three to also clear and stack on the conveyor or truck.

If you have a backhoe, I once owned an 1,100 lb custom made six-way splitter that replaced the rear bucket of the machine. Working on frozen ground with frozen wood, the machine will split about 40 cords per day. It took four people to work it - three setting blocks on their ends within range of the hoe, and me, the guy who worked really hard pulling the levers. The splitter would be placed directly above the victim, then hoist the boom and drop the six-way on the victim. Poof - six pieces. Only blew one hose on the initial learning curve. Others said it was too hard on the machine - I say better the machine than our backs.

I'm sure commercial suppliers make a good, mass produced machine. I replaced the six-way with a splitter I made myself. Ingredients:

11 hp Honda horizontal shaft
quick coupler
10 gpm two stage gear pump
10 gpm up to 400 psi for quickness
3 gpm beyond 400 psi to 2500 psi for the work
4"x24' stroke x1.5" rod cylinder
4-way, three position open centre valve, spring return on
blow side and detent/spring return to centre on suck side
10 gallon hydraulic tank with strainer,temp/level
guage.
spin-on 10 micron filter with bypass on return line
restriction indicator on filter housing
two stage wedge - narrow at first to do the work, and
widening out to permit speed.
3-wire hydraulic hose, O-ring Face Seal (ORS)(I used these fittings to make inventory match my John Deere equipment)

It is fast, well balanced, reliable and protected with filters and relief valves. All the parts aren't necessarily cheap, but bought from a quality hydraulic shop, they also will be reliable and of good quality.

Have fun building one - April is the official month to build wood splitters - tell your wife you heard it here, it must be true, and have to go to town.


----------



## jammar9082 (Apr 4, 2001)

Thanks for the info. 
I have been thinking about the "super split" and believe the safety factor has to be considered and the fast action for a senior citizen rules out this type.

I did go through an estimation process on building a hydraulic unit using Northern Hydraulics as a price guide. The estimate on a medium size machine amounted to about $900.00 using a 16 gal pump, 8 HP B/S IC engine and a 5 inch cylinder plus other needed items. No steel cost, welding supplies or time was considered. As a result I started looking at buying rather than making. Home Depot had one for sale for $1300.00 that matched my estimated machine but I had not done my homework yet so was unsure on the price. I went back a week later and it was sold. 

I was hoping some reliability and maintainability comments would appear to help me decide what brand to consider. Some of the retail market items could use some better design characteristics.

Thanks Dave and Deere John. I appreciated the parts list. 
And your are correct,DJ, April is the month for procurement so I can get some wood drying through the summer. I really like dry wood and try to have at least a years drying time but this year the winter was long and cold for us and I am completely out of fire wood.


----------



## rborist1 (Nov 28, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## seanlarkin (Nov 28, 2003)

On the flight home from last year's TCI, Chuck Smith was sitting next to me, and we chatted the whole way to Greensboro. Really nice guy. Here is a link to his Log Mauler page:

http://logmauler.com/


----------



## Menchhofer (Nov 28, 2003)

Splitfire looks as if it would do okay on straight wood, knots may be a problem and you still have to LIFT the log. Too much work.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 28, 2003)

Check out the splitters from Brave Industries ( Iron and Oak ).

They are a small company but put out a very good product.

They mainly manufacture vertical horisiontal splitters that you see in farm stores and some trade mags.

They do have a commerical line for the serious wood guy.

I used their 20 ton model for 15 yrs. now. only have had to replace the engine that wore out.

I recently bought their 34 ton two way this year. I needed a heavy duty ( no jokes guys ) crotch buster for knarly, crooked stringy type wood. This machine doesn't blink an eye when it comes to big rough material and it is fast to boot.

Their is company in Canada that makes a good vertical fly wheel splitter. I don't have the name in front of me, without digging for it. I'm sure the guys up north can fill in on this one.


----------



## SilverBlue (Nov 28, 2003)

Brave is in Ill is it not? Love thier Grapple, works like a charm.


----------



## kf6ivi (Nov 29, 2003)

I would look at the Brave log splitter. I have one and have spilt about 15 cords of wood and it looks brand new. I am very happy with this splitter.

Prior to this splitter I had a harbor-freight knock off. Can you say lemon? I had this one a total of 90 days before making them take it back.

The place to get them however is though harborfreight.com. They have free shipping and that will save you a few bucks and their prices are cheaper then factory direct.

Harborfreight Part numbers for brave splitters

43166-2cuh 22ton
43158-2cuh 26 ton
43159-3cuh 34 ton

Ethan


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 29, 2003)

SilverBlue,

Brave is in Ill. Streator Ill. Not that far from where I'm at.

The salesman tried to get me interested in one of those grapples.

Seemed like a good deal for the money.


----------



## NeTree (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a MTD 20 ton H/V here, and it suits me just fine. Ten years old, and still splits like new.

I don't do hundreds of cords per year tho, just what I develop over the year from removals.


----------

